# Grilled grouse.



## kawboy (Oct 21, 2019)

Got back into grouse hunting this weekend. Decided to try something different. I'm years past I mostly just cut it up and fried it like chicken. Sure glad I decided on grilling it. Rubbed with butter, sa!t, pepper, and a touch of tyme. Also a clump.of butter and a half an orange in the cavity. Over cooked it a touch, wasn't sure on what proper finish temp should be. Dang good way to go low carb.


----------



## oberst (Oct 21, 2019)

Oh man, wandering the fall woods for grouse; what a great time!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 21, 2019)

Hmmm... Never had Grouse.
That cast iron fried Grouse looks pretty darned good.
*Like*, for the unusual bird.


----------



## kawboy (Oct 21, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Hmmm... Never had Grouse.
> That cast iron fried Grouse looks pretty darned good.
> *Like*, for the unusual bird.


More of a roasted grouse, kept it off coal for the most part. Ruffed grouse are pretty common up here, just got away from hunting them for too many years. It was one of the best things I've made in a long time.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 21, 2019)

Looks fantastic. I’ve never had grouse.lloks likectjey are a good sized bird.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 21, 2019)

kawboy said:


> More of a roasted grouse, kept it off coal for the most part. Ruffed grouse are pretty common up here, just got away from hunting them for too many years. It was one of the best things I've made in a long time.


I'll go with that, Roasted Grouse...  It looks good.


----------



## kawboy (Oct 21, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> I'll go with that, Roasted Grouse...  It looks good.


Thank you, it was.


----------



## kawboy (Oct 21, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Looks fantastic. I’ve never had grouse.lloks likectjey are a good sized bird.


About like a Cornish game hen. About right for a meal.


----------



## Omnivore (Oct 21, 2019)

Looks awesome! I grilled up a fresh grouse recently and it was so good. I need to start freezing them so I can cook up a bunch at once.


----------



## kawboy (Oct 22, 2019)

Omnivore said:


> Looks awesome! I grilled up a fresh grouse recently and it was so good. I need to start freezing them so I can cook up a bunch at once.


I need to find more than one at a time!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 22, 2019)

Those guys come running thru my yard all the time & would love to try one. Although I live in a gated community I don't think the neighbors would appreciate me out in the back yard shooting grouse!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 22, 2019)

AL, you've Grouse in you're area of central Florida?
They'd have to be escapees from a game preserve, they're not even listed on the Invasive list.
I know you've Northern Bobwhite, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_bobwhite
Man, if you do you need to get a pellet rifle or good slingshot, and harvest a few of them.


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 22, 2019)

Looks great. Like! I've had lots of fun hunting them but haven't done so in the last 8 or 9 years. Terrific time of the year to be in the woods.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 22, 2019)

Love Grouse hunting! There's a lot of them out here. I've always fried them like chicken too. Haven't taken one in a while... Yours looks real good!


----------



## Omnivore (Oct 22, 2019)

kawboy said:


> I need to find more than one at a time!


Haha same!
My husband and I went hunting the other day and everytime we saw a quail I was like, "I'm not just cooking one tiny quail". But we probably came across one every hour or so, which would have made for a good haul by the end of the day. Lesson learned lol


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 22, 2019)

Awesome looking cook. My $.02 you would cook to 165 same as chicken.

Warren


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 22, 2019)

Looks excellent, and like it maintained its moisture. They have a tendency to get kinda dry usually.


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 22, 2019)

Looks great. We don't have grouse down here. Quail, doves, turkey and ducks are plentiful in the right spots. Fried, grilled or smoked all of them many times. Curious as to what a grouse taste like. Thanks


----------



## kawboy (Oct 22, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Looks great. We don't have grouse down here. Quail, doves, turkey and ducks are plentiful in the right spots. Fried, grilled or smoked all of them many times. Curious as to what a grouse taste like. Thanks


I'm told it's similar to quail. I've never had quail, so can't confirm.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 22, 2019)

Looks Great Kawboy!!
Nice Job!
Like.
I haven't had Grouse in Years.
There aren't many Grouse around here, so My Dad & I used to go about 60 miles North for Grouse and Snowshoe Rabbits. That's a long time ago!!
Thanks for the Memories.

Bear


----------



## kawboy (Oct 22, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome looking cook. My $.02 you would cook to 165 same as chicken.
> 
> Warren


I went to 160. Think I'll go a bit lower next time.


----------

